
Metametaphysics [pdf] - lainon
http://flov.gu.se/digitalAssets/1445/1445637_metametaphysics.pdf
======
lainon
[http://bespalovseminar.narod.ru/literature/MetaX2.pdf](http://bespalovseminar.narod.ru/literature/MetaX2.pdf)
(Metametaphysics: New Essays on the Foundations of Ontology)

